

Craigslist for Daily Deals? Goodool Announces... - goodool
http://news.yahoo.com/craigslist-daily-deals-goodool-announces-obliteration-forced-revenue-150615883.html

======
goodool
Daily deal aggregator that allows anyone to post, run and manage a daily deal
offer in just a few minutes, and it’s FREE (no revenue share)!

